# تركيبه مستحلب تلميع السيارات بوليش



## boggy (12 يناير 2014)

اسم الماده
الكميه بالجرام
شمع carnauba wax
9
شمع عسل نحل bees wax
8
نفثا naphtha
75
ثلاثى ايثانول امين triethanolamine
2.7
حمض ستياريك stearic acid
7
ماء water
75



طريقه التحضير 

تخلط المقادير السابقه من المواد مع التحريك المستمر لمده نصف ساعه حتى يصبح المستحلب متجانسا ولعمل عجينه بدل المستحلب يتم اضافه 25 جرام من ماده بنتونيت الى المستحلب سابق التحضير كذلك يمكن عمل محلول سائل بدلا من المستحلب وذلك باضافه ماده (tripoli) الى المستحلب سابق التحضير وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (12 يناير 2014)

شكرا اخي الفاضل علي المعلومه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 يناير 2014)

شوف يا ابنى التركيبة اما تحدد الكمية الاجمالية وتكتب الكميات بالوزن او تكتبها بالنسبة المئويه وتراجع على الاجمالى لابد يطلع الاجمالى 100%


----------



## boggy (13 يناير 2014)

انا كاتب بالجرام يادكتور يعنى الى هيزود الكميه يضاعف بالنسب دى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 يناير 2014)

على بابا . كاتب بالجرام يبقى تحدد الكميه الاجماليه يعنى الجرامات دى لانتاج كمية ايه ؟


----------



## boggy (13 يناير 2014)

اكيد الكميه مجموعهم


----------



## boggy (13 يناير 2014)

والى حضرتك تشوفه اكيد صح يادكتور انا بتعلم من حضرتك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 يناير 2014)

ماشى يا عبد


----------



## xspeeder (14 يناير 2014)

طيب المكونات مش موجوده لو ينفع تكتب نجيب كل ماده منين


----------



## boggy (14 يناير 2014)

كلو موجود فى شارع الجيش


----------



## mido_lordship (15 يناير 2014)

carnauba wax قليل وبيجي عند المعظم بالطلب 
naphtha مش هتلاقيه ف شارع الجيش طبعااا اذا كان تجار مذيبات ومبيعرفهوش يصحح لنا المهندس عبد القادر ممكن تستخدم بداله كيروسين عديم الرائحة او يفيدك عن مكان وجووده هو او محمد حسن توكه .​


----------



## xspeeder (27 يناير 2014)

طيب يا ريت الافاده في موضوع الnaphtha


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (28 يناير 2014)

بالنسبة لتركيبة الكمبوند الخشنة عاوزين تركيبة ليها


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (28 يناير 2014)

اضيف لكلام اخويا محمد الشمع wax اللى بيجيبه بيبقى بكمية كبيرة جدا وكمان بالنسبة للكيروسين للاسف معرفتش اضيع منه الرائحة حتى الان


----------



## hany ss (28 يناير 2014)

ممكن ايميلك استاذ عبد القادر2


----------



## mohamed sigma (20 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور 
الله يجعله في ميزان حسنانتك


----------



## mohamed sigma (20 نوفمبر 2014)

معلومات هامه
بس شمع كرنوبا مش موجود هل يمكن استخدام شمع النحل


----------



## mohamed sigma (20 نوفمبر 2014)

البنتونيت هي اللي بتستخدم في تنقيه الكيروسين بعد معالجته بحمض الكبريتيك


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (26 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zizoamr36 (30 نوفمبر 2014)

البنتونيت مادة متخنة او مغلظة ممكن الافادة بمواد اخرى تستعمل كمغلظ او متخن للزيوت لا التايلوز و غيره من المتخنات لا تذوب في الزيت و لكم الشكر و التقدير


----------



## عامر ابو ياسر (6 ديسمبر 2014)

جميل


----------

